# Retraction - Okuma Solaris



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

A couple of months ago I posted my very possitive opinion of the Okuma Solaris 12' rod (Okuma Solaris = da bomb). I would like to take that back, or at least add a careat as to the rod's durability. 

My opinion on the Okuma Solaris 12'er would now read: Okuma Solaris = Piece of Spit. 

The rod is rated to 8 ounces, Yet shattered right in the middle while casting 6 ounces brighton style Friday night.  The rod broke fairly cleanly at the conection of the two pieces. The damage looks very similar to that reported by Surfslinger here - post 13. Other than the Broken-ness this is a decent rod.  

Anyone know the returns or customer service address for Okuma (more like Broke-uma). I was really expecting to have this rod for more than 3 months and about 20 days fishing.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

It may not be the rods fault . The brighton (unitech ) places tremendous forces on rods and most of them where never designed to handle those forces . I have seen more rods busted with the brighton than car doors slamming .


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

What forces were the rods designed to handle then? The brighton involves No swinging of the lead to Pre-load the rod, or changes in the direction of the force during the cast. There is no wild swinging, or jarring motions at all. Simple, smooth, unidirectional cast. What casting technique would put Less stress on a rod? 

Maybe I am just P'd and not thinking clearly.

I have broken more rods with the car door, but I guess I am working to remedy that.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Okuma 12 ' Solaris*

I used my rod at the National in Crisfield tossing 150 grams, using the OTG cast for about 430', first time casting for distance and just yesterday I was tossing 6 oz tongue sinker @ SPSP with it and no problems.



I will PM you a phone number and name at Okuma.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The brighton is an High Inertia cast .The lead starts out under the rod tip with the line angle much less than 90deg . The same forces involved in it are what break rods when high sticking . The rod tip gets pulled past 90deg and snaps . Rods like zziplex , conoflex and breakaway have ben designed to handle these forces almost none of the other rods available in the USA were ever designed for power casting including the brighton .
Most rods when rated to cast x amount of weight are factored as a simple overhead cast , that why the power casts can easily overpower the standard rod designs . And also why a zziplex rated for 6oz pendulum cast can easily cast 10-12oz


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Feel the power*

I would like to thank the Capital Longcasters for the rod shattering Brighton style. I do feel that others put a heck of a lot more force into a cast with the Okuma Solaris than I do.

I guess I should have payed better attention in Physics class. I have contacted Okuma. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

And you thought it was the rod. You just have way too much power and proper technique for an off the shelf rod. As told by a very reliable source, the brighton cast has tossed lead in excess of 700 feet. Got milk?


----------



## Jeremy Koh (Dec 29, 2003)

Good Day

To my limited knowledge, the unitech is a sudden fracture of the rod creating an immediate and immense loading of the rod which i have seen rods broken in an instance.

The off the ground is a gradual and a progressive cast that does not fracture the rod and thus there is even loading of the rod if it is done properly, the same goes for the pendulum if done slow and progressively.

Kindly correct me if i am wrong in any way.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jeremy Koh*

Welcome to the board. You sure are a long way from home. The Internet is so great for that. Have to check out your site some more.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*OldBay - Have your*

heard back from Okuma?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*I have recieved no reply.*

I emailed Riley the following email on Mon 7/26/2004 3:04 PM.

Riley,

I was given your name and contact info by a casting and fishing acquaintance named James Williams.

I recently acquired a 12’ Okuma Solaris Surf Rod, and Paired it with an Okuma Epixor EB-65 bait runner reel. I loved the combo until the rod snapped Friday night while casting six ounces of lead and a blood worm at Sandy Point State Park. The rod snapped quite loudly as I applied power on approximately the 10th cast of the night. The rod snapped right in the middle, at the point where the two pieces join together. I cast using the Brighton style, and I am capable of about 400 feet on a good day, but I do not feel that I was applying excessive or unreasonable power to the cast. I know others with the 12’ Okuma Solaris who cast the Brighton well over 500’. I treat this rod very well and I am certain that it was not damaged by my care or use. It is my opinion that there was a defect in the manufacture of this rod. Please send me the address of the returns department so I can send the rod for inspection. I would be happy to email you pictures of the damage, if you would like.

Thank you very much for any help you can provide,

Jeremy Bendler


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

It is possible that any reply from Okuma got blocked by the Spam filter on the email servers here at my office. If I dont hear back tomorrow I will try giving him a call at the number you gave me. Thanks.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Blocked Email*

I don't think so. Maybe he is just busy. Give him a jiggle.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I dont know if I am willing to Jiggle anyone other than my Fiance  , but I will give him a call.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Even spell check would help.*

 

At least you got the point.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Oldbay,
I spoke to Riley at Okuma and he has your email on his desk. When I called he knew what I wanted as soon as I said hello. He plans to get back to you by the end of the week. He has been very busy this week. If you have not done so, you should go online and complete the warranty form at the Okuma website. He has assured me he will do everything that he can you. 

I do not think that the rod broke because of your Brighton cast. The Brighton would have broken the rod at the start of the cast at the tip. Since the rod broke at the joint, you may have gotten a defective product. All mass production tackle companies produce a certain number of less than prefect products. We can not expect an $80.00 rod to perform like a $400.00. For the money, the Solaris is still my “go to” rod on the Chesapeake Bay. 

People often blame the Brighton cast because it is a very efficient and powerful cast. It does tend to amplify a rod’s shortcoming but that is a problem for the manufacturers to address. A rod rated for 8oz should handle 8oz regardless of the casting style. As I recall your Brighton is smooth with a progressive power curve. You are doing right. 

I hope this helps.

James


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jiggle*

You and LongRanger are in the same boat.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for the help LongRanger. It's nice to know people with connections!  I will hit the Okuma Website and fill out the warranty forms. The Solaris has become my Go To rod also. Thats why I was so bummed when it snapped.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Nice!*

I just got a call from Riley. He said "send me the broken part, and I will sent a new rod". Sounds good to me. He told me to keep the top section so I would have an extra. 

You guys were right. Riley at Okuma is a first class guy. Thanks a lot for putting me in contact with him.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*He is the man*

@ Okuma.  

Glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have heard of several problems with the Solaris. Both Fl Fisherman's and Jason's tips came off. I've also heard of some breaks.

That said, their customer service is good and I love the rod. It was inexpensive and loads easily and when my current one goes blows up on me, I'll buy another one.

It fits perfectly between the meatstick rods that take lots of upper body strength to load and the flimsy pieces of junk that bend in a breeze. If you've thrown a Breakaway, the load characteristics are similiar but the snap-back isn't as quick.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I did not do anything special. They treat everyone well. Besides, you have supported Capital Longcasters so we owed you one . I'm glad it turned out well.

James


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

SandFlea - I agree that the Solaris is a good "intermediate" rod. I also have a Tica 12' that someone shut in the car door (don't worry Dad, I wont tell them who did it), so now it is more like 11'4". Its a real Heaver now. The Solaris has just enough sensitivity in the tip to really anounce a bite. The tica does not.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*rods*

Price dosen't matter when it comes to customer service. I had a problem with a 400 dollar purglass blank. I called Purglas USA and the guy called back once but he never followed up on the problem. It was never really resolved and I will not buy another purglas. They are great rods and I have three of them but I will not do business with a company that blows me off. I will stick to Loomis. I have several Zziplex but I have never had a problem with one. I can't imagine that Terry would give you any trouble though. It sounds like you were treated fairly and with respect.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Greetings,

I've been intrigued with this discussion on the Okuma Solaris. Have been thinking about getting another heaver to replace my 12' Limpy Stick, I mean Ugly Stick. The Solaris sounds like a good choice.

I have a number of Okuma reels and I like them. Also, I like the way the company treated OldBay. 

I've found the Solaris at a number of stores online like DigitalDagger. Does anyone know if any box store chains carry them? (BPS, Sports Auth, Dicks, etc...) Would like to check them out before putting out the bucks. Looking for either the 11' H or the 12" MH.

Thanks...

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

May have answered my own question. From Okuma's web site, it looks like Boaters World carries their line. Off to take a look.

Editing my original. Back from looking. Nobody local has them. Just the reels. Oh well. 


.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I got my 2 Okuma Solaris's @*

Dick's Sporting Goods in Columbia, off of Rt. 175 in Columbia Crossing Shopiong Center.

I have a 12' and 10'.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OKuma, Tica, Blurunner etc. , knockoffs of the Loomis. Have heard of all of them breaking. Never heard of a OM breaking!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods in Columbia, off of Rt. 175 in Columbia Crossing Shopiong Center.


Cool! Might be making a road trip tomorrow.

OBTW, I picked up a cheapo 12' Pinnacle Power Tip Pro at the recommendation of the guy at the local tackle store. Tried it out tonight. It's [email protected] Wimpy'er than my Ugly Stick. Oh well. You get what you pay for. 
Guy sells some good bloodworms, but he doesn't know his surf rods.


thanks for the info...

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Orest, thanks again for the info. Dicks in Glen Burnie had them. I picked up a 12' spinner.

I love that rod. It loads very well, much better than anything else I own. Took it down to the Severn at Jonas Green park tonight and practiced.

Hit a personal best on one cast. 150+yrds with 5oz - no bait. Not much for folks on this group, but I've never casted that far. Couldn't repeat it though. Loading is going well, but my release needs some work. (Had some wonderful almost straight up casts.  ) Just need some practice. Darn, I guess that means I need to fish more.  

thanks again...

Long Ranger, I'm looking forward to the next LC class. Please keep us informed.

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Glad to help.*

I think they make a really nice rod for the $.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Never heard of a OM breaking!


Said it all, though, I did have one where line must of wrapped around tip, heaved, snap, and top half gone. But, since BPS is close by, and they honor pretty much evrything they sell, no problem walking up and saying I f***ed up, got a replacement.

Me, what I hear I hear, but won't talk bad about something I never tried.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Jeremy Koh (Dec 29, 2003)

Orest said:


> Welcome to the board. You sure are a long way from home. The Internet is so great for that. Have to check out your site some more.


Good Day

You are most welcome to check out the site that i am at and thanks for the warm welcome.

Cheers


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

A lot of people like Ocean Master Rods. The just aren't well suited for my fishing style. I like a little softer tip, and a little lighter rod. OM has a reputation for being stiff and heavy, and this seems to be true from my limited experience with them. The Solaris is perfect for my casting and fishing style, even more so than the tica. In a time when customer service is being phased out of most companies, it is nice to see someone stand behind their product and satisfy the customer. I was temporarily soured, but I am likely to purchase another Okuma rod down the road.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Jeremy Koh",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "BubbaBlue",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "surf rat",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

longcaster said:


> Hi "BubbaBlue",
> 
> At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.
> 
> Sorry for the delay!


Thanks for the welcome! 
I look forward to learning from you guys. Already have.

.


----------



## Jeremy Koh (Dec 29, 2003)

longcaster said:


> Hi "Jeremy Koh",
> 
> At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.
> 
> Sorry for the delay!


Good Day

Thank you very much for the warm welcome, i am sure i will enjoy my time here in this forum.

Best Regards


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Update*

I just got a letter letting me know that a replacement rod shipped. Sounds good to me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just stumbled back across this thread and had to add one more thing. If you want a stiffer rod, get a Tica. Ocean Masters are broomsticks.  

*ducks*

Wonder when Okuma's going to buy some advertising on here? *hint hint*


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Replacement rod arrived yesterday. Thanks Okuma! 

SF - Tica is great, but the 12' tica I have is quite stiff. I preffer the Okuma for catching small summer fish from shore.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I do too. I was just saying that if you're going for a stiffer rod, a Tica is better than an OM.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I do too. I was just saying that if you're going for a stiffer rod, a Tica is better than an OM.


If you are croaker fishing I agree. But for fishing in snotty conditions needing 8-10 an bait I wouldn't be fishing if all I had was a Tica. JMO


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

> If you are croaker fishing I agree. But for fishing in snotty conditions needing 8-10 an bait I wouldn't be fishing if all I had was a Tica.


  

Talk to our fearless leader like that. Me, never fished a Tica, Solaris definately from what I have seen not enough backbone.

Now, me, as all know OM. Capable of detecting the smallest AI flounder, but in my opinion a rod capable of handling nice stripers, snapper blues, drum, and a nice shark. So, if one rod, OM would be the one, especially for the surf, winds, currents, handling some heavier lead, holding up in a tough November nor'easter, and so far, after showers at home, hold up in the salty conditions.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I agree with shaggy. 

When fishing in 80 mph north east winds in severe surf throwing soup cans full of lead, I would use an OM or a telephone pole. Both have about the same stiffness and sensitivity.   

Just kidding - I have always loved the Tica v OM debate.


----------

